# Microcontroladores para aplicaciones industriales



## M2TM (Ene 1, 2011)

Feliz año nuevo gente. Quería saber que micros se utilizan para aplicaciones comerciales. Los PICs, AVRs y los ARMs trabajan con 5 V aprox, tensión que no alcanza para controlar reles. También necesito que sean resistentes a humedad, ruido eléctrico, etc. Quiero saber si son más baratos que los PLCs. Saludos. M2TM


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ene 1, 2011)

Esos microcontroladores que mencionas son ampliamente usados en el control de maquinas industriales, por medio de interfaces de potencia para controlar relevadores, válvulas, leds indicadores, etc. En cuanto a tu 2da pregunta sobre los PLC´s, si son más baratos los microcontroladores. Un PLC es un sistema completo con interfaces de entrada-salida para el sensado y control de fenómenos externos, a diferencia del micro que solo es un CI que necesita de interfaces auxiliares para llevar a cabo la misma función que un PLC.
Espero haberte sido claro con mi respuesta... saludos y feliz año


----------



## M2TM (Ene 1, 2011)

Necesito alguna marca, modelos generalmente utilizados para dichas aplicaciones. Google no me esta ayudando lo suficiente. Saludos. M2TM.


----------



## Apuleyo (Ene 1, 2011)

Hola amigo, sabrás que hay vastas aplicaciones industriales como para que alguien te pueda generalizar modelos y precios. Generalmente se parte del problema o aplicación a realizar y uno analiza la solución en función de distintos factores: precio, calidad, confiabilidad, durabilidad, etc. Un microcontrolador suele ser una solución barata pero comprometiendo el tiempo, ya que como te comentó Danyel, deberás desarrollar etapas de potencia, adaptación de señales, etc. Los PLCs se pueden utilizar en casi cualquier proceso industrial, luego de largar mucha guita, y permitiéndote concentrar tu tiempo sólo en la programación y conexión. Marcas, hay muchas. Precios, dependen de las caraterísticas. Las características, dependerán de tu problema.


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 1, 2011)

M2TM dijo:


> Feliz año nuevo gente. Quería saber que micros se utilizan para aplicaciones comerciales. Los PICs, AVRs y los ARMs trabajan con 5 V aprox, tensión que no alcanza para controlar reles. También necesito que sean resistentes a humedad, ruido eléctrico, etc. Quiero saber si son más baratos que los PLCs. Saludos. M2TM



Creo no vas a a encontrar ningun micro que te maneje relevos directamente, los micros son la parte "pensante" por asi decirlo de un sistema, el control de potencia se deja para otros dispositivos que pueden manejar CORRIENTES y TENSIONES mas grandes, chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## M2TM (Ene 1, 2011)

Bien, entonces no existen los micros que buscaba. Hubiese sido más fácil. Con PICs  lo hare entonces. Tengo que estudiar lo de las etapas de potencia para ver como lo implemento. Quiero manejar un par de solenoides y motores de 2 HP Max, pagar el precio de un PLC para esa tarea no lo veo coherente. Tengo tiempo de todas maneras. Si alguien tiene información sobre cómo hacer esto, estaría mas que agradecido. Saludos. M2TM.


----------



## Beamspot (Ene 3, 2011)

Un detalle. Los ARM difícilmente los encontrarás a 5V. 3V3 es lo habitual.

Los PCL's actuales, la mayoría, se basan en ARM's, los más viejos en 8051, algunos AVR y algunos PIC.

Controlar solenoides, que para el caso sería más conveniente usar contactores, se suele hacer directamente con un transistor de media potencia (por ejemplo, un BD139/140), un diodo, y poco más. Seguro que por internet encontrarás un monton de esquemas de cómo activar un relé con un PIC, AVR, o lo que sea. Incluso en este mismo foro.

Pero no desprecies la parte de la fuente de alimentación, ojo, ni el contactor o relé adecuado.


----------



## curioso207 (Ene 5, 2011)

en cuanto a lo que comentas muchas veces el ambiente donde trabajan los micros debes tomar en cuenta protecciones para que no les afecte el ruido electrico tanto en tu pcb como en el chip en el caso de manejar contactores podrias tambien usar optoacopladores para que manejen los triacs  para accionar la bobina del contactor para que asi generes menos ruido en tu circuito de control en cuanto a la humedad deberas proteger tu tarjeta con humiseal en el caso que el ambiente llegue a mas del 90% de humedad para que el circuito no se corroa existe otro de la marca 3m  el producto se llama novec y es para electronica es mas economico que el humiseal


----------

